# Let's see the one you would like to forget.



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Have you ever done a project that was just stupid or turned out badly. I know we've all done one so let's see them. I don't think there should be any shame in seeing your worst or stupidest project.

I'll go first. I was asked to build, of all things, a buss cart. I tried to talk them out of it but they wanted it. I had also done some office cabinets for them and a table and booth tops. After delivery they realized what a mistake it was. They loved it but realized how impractical. I tried to warn them. At least they paid.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Looks great to me, I can only presume the cart isn't practical since they don't have a restaurant?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

joasis said:


> Looks great to me, I can only presume the cart isn't practical since they don't have a restaurant?


They have a restaurant. It's a really good BBQ joint.


----------



## jesterchef (Nov 4, 2006)

looks ok to me but you could convert it into an outdoor sink for a BBQ area or something. Are the still using it as a bus trolley, i think it would get filthy.


----------



## jesterchef (Nov 4, 2006)

I have built a few bad jobs one of the worst was a garden chair built from sticks and old logs from a dead tree, it looked ok but it wasnt structurally sound. I havent had the heart to burn it yet. I'll send a picture with next post.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

jesterchef said:


> looks ok to me but you could convert it into an outdoor sink for a BBQ area or something. Are the still using it as a bus trolley, i think it would get filthy.


I don't know if they ever used it. I haven't been back to check it out.

Yeah, the getting filthy thing was what I thought too. I told them all of this but they wanted it to match the decor.


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

I make mistakes on every dang project. I learn from them all, though. 

This weekend, I've been rebuilding my lathe stand among other things. It was build with pine and really crude metal supports that were rusty and half painted. I had the stands powder coated gloss black and replaced the pine with some 1.5" red oak boards. 
took great care in selecting the boards and what face I wanted as the top. Sanded, sanded and sanded. Several coats of poly using my HVLP sprayer. Sanded and buffed between coats. Even added my brand to the face that will show when someone approaches the lathe. Looking beautiful.

Then it happened. I went to put it together and found out that the holes in the metal stands weren't in the same locations. The top that I had babied and branded was upside down. Flipped it over and turned it around. So now my brand is upside down and on the back of the stand. Oh, well. 

Wonder if I can rebrand with the poly on? I haven't finished the board that spans the center of the stand. I can brand that board so that it will show.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't understand the impracticality of it. Any mess can be cleaned, You never said why you think it was a bad idea. Just curious.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> I don't understand the impracticality of it. Any mess can be cleaned, You never said why you think it was a bad idea. Just curious.


Are you talking to me?


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

"Taxi Driver", 1976, De Niro and Foster...right?


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

Rob said:


> "Taxi Driver", 1976, De Niro and Foster...right?


That made me laugh


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

WOw I missed these responses! I'm afrid to say anything it will mess it up. :laughing:


----------

